# What Types Say About People from their Past Who they Mention Most Often



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

I can relate to 3,4,6 and 8


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Like the list <3 

I gotta say, whenever I hear 9's being described, even the author seems tired of them, you'd get the impression they are easily forgotten. But you have to delve deep into the 9 psyche in order to pull their soul out so that even they notice it's there!


----------

